# dev.cpu.0.freq device not configured



## kr651129 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm getting this message 


```
dev.cpu.0.freq device not configured
```

And I'm not sure what it's talking about or how to fix it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 13, 2012)

I added


```
cpufreq_load="YES"
```

to /boot/loader.conf and so far no message but I'd still like some more info on this message if someone could explain it?


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well the message is back, not sure what to do


```
# dmesg | grep -i cpu
module_register: module cpu/ichss already exists!
Module cpu/ichss failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/powernow already exists!
Module cpu/powernow failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/est already exists!
Module cpu/est failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/hwpstate already exists!
Module cpu/hwpstate failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/p4tcc already exists!
Module cpu/p4tcc failed to register: 17
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (2094.79-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```


----------



## phoenix (Aug 14, 2012)

'failed to register'/'module exists' means you are trying to load a module for a driver that is already included in the kernel. It's not an error, just a warning.

Your cpufreq devices are being configured correctly.


----------

